# new game-guess the herp



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

ook....post a pic of a snake or lizard and guess what it is
whats this?










whoever guesses gets good reputation from me


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

cloud, or normally clouded snake?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

nope....you got the cloud bit right though...bit more specific


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Clouded snail sucker :lol: Or Clouded snail eating snake, _Sibon nebulata nebulata_


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

It was in the properties of the picture hun..... lol


----------



## Cara (Oct 30, 2006)

this is what it says:*Sibon_nebulata_head*


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

ooops lol....
you got it lol

someone do another one


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol and id pretty much learnt never towaste time with checking the image name lol..ok ill get the next one...


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

its a corns snake well done but wat morph is it presisly








dan


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmm......
is it a strawberry snow named 'floyd' by any chance?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

heres a lizard, second one i ever owned(not this exact one lol)


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

the lesser spotted red cross ???


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Common Garden Lizard (_Calotes versicolor_)


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

not done anything on google as its too late but it looks like some kind of anglehead


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

can only see a red cross


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> Common Garden Lizard (_Calotes versicolor_)


 
WE HAVE A WINNER, thats the one. next


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

heres an easy one for you....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2007)

erm erm....havnt got a clue


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

whats this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

eeji said:


> heres an easy one for you....


is it a garter???


----------



## scarlettvegetable (Jan 4, 2006)

Montpellier :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

yep also known as western fox snake...cant give you rep cuz already gave it you...sure someone else will though xxx


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

what our old house was called montpellier! anywya can i do the next one?
What type of snkae is this!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

scarlettvegetable said:


> Montpellier :lol:


yep


----------



## Herpster (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe that will be smooth snake Miranda. I havnt managed to see one in the wild yet though


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

heres one for people (like me) who aren't that good on snakes
























They are all the same species by the way.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> They are all the same species by the way.


These are maltese wall lizards


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok guys my turn  
whats this???


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

blue lined garter snake.. lol? i cheated tho so you can go again :Na_Na_Na_Na: if u right click the pic and click porpities it says what its saved as..

save them as somthing els :smile: 

Rob.


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

i want a go but i'm not sure if its easy or not


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> i want a go but i'm not sure if its easy or not


that is a Prairie Rattlesnake :grin1:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

i'm rubbish at this aren't i :lol2:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

ok i want another go this is fun :lol2:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> i'm rubbish at this aren't i :lol2:


lol no I cheated by looking up the photo on rattlesnake.com :whistling2: :lol2: 

I havent a clue what the next one is. I even tried to cheat again but i cant find the photo


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> ok i want another go this is fun :lol2:


dont have a clue:? but its lovely looking, also loos pretty venomous, so wouldnt want to get to close :lol2:


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

yes thats rigth it was a smooth snake or Coronella austriaca L well doen!


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

hhhhhhhaaaaaaaa, blue lined garter lmao i wonder'd who would be the idiot to fall for that trick, you can handle it like a garter if you want to, but its a spp of CORAL SNAKE, so you might not live that long!!!!! 
rofl pmsl and lmfao 
look here!
Google Image Result for http://frogweb.org/Support/Controls/Thumbnail.aspx?imageurl=/Images/Species/Snakes/Calliophis_bivirgatus_04.jpg&width=400&height=270


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I am goign to doone you will never guess!!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

dead snake
dan


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

yes, but what type of snake?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

weird bloted wart snake?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

nope it was a yellow bellied sea snake! i could've goten a better pic buut other wise it would have said in the url of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2007)

ahhhh i thought was some kinda water snake....was kinda close(ish) maybe not then lol


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

wat about this beauty, an therse no point looking at the properties lmao








a bit easy, but worth a mention


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

woo tht looks fake!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

some kind of lesser spotted revers leef scaled gabronabdabdabdoodles viper
dan


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

its a bush viper,,,,,,,,which one hmmmmmmmmm
hairy bush viper "Atheris hispidus"?????


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

if you put the picture up full size, look at the mental and rostral scales(front of mouth top and bottom) looks cool eh kissy kissy!


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

a tricky one for ya.........(i hope)
whats this one??????????? 

did i get the last 1 correct???


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

yup, the HBV, and i aint got a clue wat that is! looks like a viper tho, so i'll go with the carpet viper! (Echis spp)


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

sorry mate, its a LYRE snake (trimorphodon biscutatus lambda) (BOIGINAE)

good game this, makes me think again.............:bash:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

dont think too much...could hurt lol


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

i want another go


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Ere we go the best yet who can tell me what this is....*


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

dtaylor21184 said:


> i want another go


red bellied black snake


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> *Ere we go the best yet who can tell me what this is....*


 
tin foil:lol2:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

lnvexotics said:


> red bellied black snake


no sorry


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

here's another picture to help


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

tigersnake
red belly racer?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

tombraider said:


> These are maltese wall lizards


yep, did you know or did you check the properties for a clue? I couldn't change the name! great little lizards. too bad you can't buy them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

how come you cant buy them?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

dtaylor21184 said:


> here's another picture to help


red bellied water snake (_Nerodia erythogaster)_ quite a dark one though.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

lnvexotics said:


> how come you cant buy them?


I am pretty sure you can't. I have certainly never seen any exept in the wild. CITES regulations and all the rest of it. a lot of lacerta species are covered.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

ahhhhhhh right....i see

thanks lol


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> red bellied water snake (_Nerodia erythogaster)_ quite a dark one though.


yeah but everywhere i've seen it, its called a plainbelly watersnake


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

try this one. not a snake or a lizard this time. probably fairly easy actuly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

cant see nothin


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> try this one. not a snake or a lizard this time. probably fairly easy actuly.


thats defo an amelanistic corn snake:lol2: now where are my pills..?:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

dwarf caimen?
cute whatever it is...is it yours?


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry....a chinese alligator


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Since we're on crocodilians here's another one to try :smile:


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

Gharial (Gavialidae)


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

think thats the false gharial


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Yup Slitherin was soooo close, but Captaincaveman nailed it :no1:

I took the pic in Florida at the Silver Springs Nature Theme Park


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

back on the snakes, whats this...


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

cornsnake lol?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

looks like a great plains rat snake to me lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

laura's the closest - its not quite a corn snake though......


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

some kind of rat snake?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

so its a corn hybrid? is it corn x great plains?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

....my mistake, you were both very close, but not quite.....

clue: Elaphe guttata ??????????


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

emoryi? 
obseleta?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

nope.... keep going!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

lol
bairdii ?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

its got to be spiloides?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

vulpina?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

no, no, no, and no 
i thought this would be an easy one! lol


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

i swear thats a great plains rat


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

could it be a young black rat snake?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

you are extremely close with great plains....


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

_Elaphe guttata intermontana??_


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

heres a pic of the same sp.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> _Elaphe guttata intermontana??_


YAYYYYYYYY!!!!! : victory:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

couldnt give us anymore clues? :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

doh was just about to say that well done : victory:​


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

yay!!!! finally got there
now off to find a pic of a snake that no ones heard of :lol2:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

heres one for you lot...


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

taiwan beauty?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

nope


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

cant enlarge the pic so its hard but is it (bioga cynodon) dog toothed cat snake????


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i think your right


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

dammit!!
you got it right slitherin :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

who wants to give their grey matter a bit of a rest....


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

lol beardie?


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

2 mins and ill post what i think is a couple a hard ones!!!! any gets them right a pints on me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> lol beardie?


:lol2: yup!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

yay!!:lol2:


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

try this one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

southern death adder?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i was gonna say northern death adder, acanthophis praelongus


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

nearly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

desert death adder (Acanthopys pyrrhus)?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

new guinea death adder?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

aw if were doing venomus i wont have a clue lol


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

common death adder


----------



## slitherin (Jan 29, 2007)

yor all bvery very close and youll kick your self but it the common death adder (Ancanthophis antarctcus) lol


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

omg lol, i edited out common death adder and put new guinea death adder :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

who wants a lizard? .......


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

who wants a lizard? .......










sorry its a bit blurry!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

emerald green tree monitor


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> emerald green tree monitor


hhmmmm... that was too easy!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

it was on your site :lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

lol! thats cheatin!!!!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

ok, try this one......


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

some kind of tree frog, but cant find the species lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

clue: look at the colours on the side and the LEGS


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

orange sided leaf frog?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

what does the orange and black remind you of?


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

slitherin said:


> yor all bvery very close and youll kick your self but it the common death adder (Ancanthophis antarctcus) lol


i guessed common death adder before your post


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

bumblebee tree frog?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

tiger striped leaf frog?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

nope!


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

tiger legged leaf frog?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> tiger legged leaf frog?


OOOOOOHHHH!!!!! nearly!!!!!

Tiger Legged ?????? Frog


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

tiger legged monkey frog? lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

tiger legged leaf frog - i'll let you have that..... but what else is it known as?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

: victory:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

how about this one


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

ok my turn:


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> how about this one


black necked spitting cobra?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> black necked spitting cobra?


 
not the common name ive got, maybe the latin will clear it up


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

black pakistan cobra


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

maybe desert black snake?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

eeji said:


> black pakistan cobra


 
yeah thats the common name i had, well done. right over to yours. hmmm


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

rinkhals, hemachatus haemachatus?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

lol in one!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> lol in one!


that colour and hood was unmistakable


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

lol i attempted to trick everyone by putting up a pic of a juvenile :lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

no cheating with this one


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

round island boa?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

more specific?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> round island boa?


somebodys cheating! 

(only cos i did!!!)


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

me cheating??...


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

Keel scaled Round Island boa


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

thats the one


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

:smile:


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

i've got one


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

brown water python, liasis fuscus?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> i've got one


red bellied black snake?


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> red bellied black snake?


no sorry


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

coral bellied ring neck?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

swamp snake?


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> coral bellied ring neck?


 
yeah a ring-necked snake


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> brown water python, liasis fuscus?


nope (if that was aimed at my pic)


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

this one is probably easy


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

shovel nose snake?


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> shovel nose snake?


no sorry


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

Coronella austriaca?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

dtaylor21184 said:


> this one is probably easy


 
im guessing shield nose


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> :smile:


 
is it venomous?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

yep


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

desert black?


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> Coronella austriaca?


no sorry


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> im guessing shield nose


no sorry


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

another one to break up the snakes.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

then it must be a leaf nose? cant find any pics in any of my books either, burt ive heard of them


----------



## dtaylor21184 (Dec 18, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> then it must be a leaf nose? cant find any pics in any of my books either, burt ive heard of them


 
correct


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

balls!
was gonna say that,but beat me to it


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

i still cant work our elaphe pic


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> another one to break up the snakes.


is this a Indonesian Striped Water Dragon?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

would you like a clue on my pic?:lol2:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Elapid?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> would you like a clue on my pic?:lol2:


I'd just like to be able to see it properly!!

That pic is tiny.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

try this one, sorry i've no idea what they are, i just found it, decide between yourselves, it may be really easy.


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

darren.j.b said:


> is this a Indonesian Striped Water Dragon?


yep. I need to think of some harder ones.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> I'd just like to be able to see it properly!!
> 
> That pic is tiny.


think thats the only picture there is.

ill give a clue: its a new species found in borneo lol


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

markhill said:


> try this one, sorry i've no idea what they are, i just found it, decide between yourselves, it may be really easy.


knight anole?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

mate there *edit* each outher and hes got a purple one (do u reckon there longer than black) lol
dan


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Elaphe said:


> think thats the only picture there is.
> 
> ill give a clue: its a new species found in borneo lol


 
that would make it Enhydris Gyii, not sure if it hs a common name yet but seen it labelled chameleon snake


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

markhill said:


> try this one, sorry i've no idea what they are, i just found it, decide between yourselves, it may be really easy.


its 2 iggys having it on i think
dan


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

captaincaveman said:


> that would make it Enhydris Gyii, not sure if it hs a common name yet but seen it labelled chameleon snake


correct!


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

That was a toughy, i remember seeing that picture before but couldn't remember where


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

markhill said:


> try this one, sorry i've no idea what they are, i just found it, decide between yourselves, it may be really easy.


that would be the very imaginativly named green crested lizard (_Bronchocela cristatella). _


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

there still 2 of em mating and its still rough however easy there name is
dan lol


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

since no one else is posting a pic:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

saw scaled viper (_Echis carinatus)_


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

lol how do you know all these?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I had a feeling that was what it was so I googled it to check, and found the same picture!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

try this one.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

its a 118118 thing exept its cheating cos its 118x2 so blur


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Mumble..


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

is that a fiji banded iggy? or a look-a-like


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its a Crested Iguana - Brachylophus vitiensis


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

eeji said:


> its a Crested Iguana - Brachylophus vitiensis


got it


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

ugly face, nice pattern though


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

thats what I thought too. not the best looking lizard is it!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Try this one, shouldnt be too hard, all things considered.....


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

desert king snake - Lampropeltis getula splendida ???


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

eeji said:


> desert king snake - Lampropeltis getula splendida ???


Nope, wrong area


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Broad headed snake _(Hoplecephalus bungaroidea)_


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

the head shape reminds me of a boiga? clearer head shot might help


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

corvid2e1 said:


> Broad headed snake _(Hoplecephalus bungaroidea)_


Yup, thats the one.


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

yay! :lol2: didnt have a clue on that one


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

look at this one. I don't care if anyone gets it straight away, it had to be posted. it doesn't look real!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Is it a Cuban Blue anole?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Magpye said:


> Is it a Cuban Blue anole?


yeah. I never realised they were quite that bright before. I will have to get some!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

corvid2e1 said:


> yeah. I never realised they were quite that bright before. I will have to get some!


They're probably not - its good what cameras can do these days. I used to keep tarantulas and it was funny looking at the pics of Cobalt Blue's and Green Bottle Blue tarantulas on the web compared to them in real life!


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

anyone know this one?
you'll probably get it straight away!!!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like some kind of albino milk snake of sorts ?


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

close but not quite


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

hypomelanistic milk? lol


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

Heres a clue its not a milk.
its venemous (sp)


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

coral?


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

albino coral.
heres another lizard this time


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Small pic but looks like a desert horned lizard


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

yep right again. I'm not very good at this am i???
last one









Very Bright!!!


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

day gecko


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

yup madagascan (sp) day gecko. thats it for me 2day. goodbye


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

bump..................


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

lnvexotics said:


> bump..................


Just bumping a random thread ?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

here we go again........

whats this?


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mandarin Salamander/Emperor newt. whatever you want to call it (_Tylototriton shanjing_)


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

: victory: crocodile salamander


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

same thing. thats the problem with common names. thats were latin is so usefull, even if it is a pain to remember


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

that one was far too easy lol :no1::no1:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Bit trickier ??


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

oh that is hard :idea:
looks a bit like a sunbeam snake???
anywere near?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

darren.j.b said:


> anywere near?


Yeah, they are both snakes :lol2:


----------



## darren.j.b (Sep 20, 2006)

lol :no1:


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Western Brown Snake (Pseudonaja nuchalis) ?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

it's good but it aint right.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

it looks like a young red spitter, naja pallida. but maybe the neck bands too thin?

Is it an elapid of some sort?


----------



## Elaphe (Jul 17, 2006)

i dont think so, the neck band is too close to the head :hmm:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

At which point do i tell you i have forgotten the name?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> At which point do i tell you i have forgotten the name?


 
:lol2: I usually find thats best after a few more weeks of us head scratching


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

I know it's American, i just can NOT remember what you call it.

Sorry folks - i changed the picture name on my comp and photobucket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

ive not guesssed half of these lol....there again i didnt really look


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

is it a type of burrowing snake?


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

ok guess this!











it is an adult


----------



## Trinketts (Jan 30, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> ok guys my turn
> whats this???


nope its a blue striped coral snake


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Miranda said:


> ok guess this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
looks like either a texas or western blindsnake


----------



## Magpye (Jan 26, 2007)

Miranda said:


> ok guess this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lesser Antillean Thread snake (Leptophloppy loppy loss binoculos.... or something)


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2007)

looks like a worm


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

come on miranda, put us all out of our misery!!!!! what is it???!!!!!!


----------

